# Liberty county Deer and Turkey $750 and 30 minute from Savannah



## RLykens (May 2, 2016)

A family oriented hunting club located in Midway ga right off of HWY 17 in liberty county. 15 minutes from Richmond Hill and 30 minutes from Savannah.

Swamp donkey hunt club is 980 acres of recently third row thinned pines and 2 large open hardwood bottoms. Deer, turkeys, small game are abundant. Its seldom that I hunt and do not have an encounter of some kind with my target species. The deer hers is healthy and strong with some very respectable bucks. There are NO HOGS!!! 

Club food plots, feeders, and stands are on the club. We have no issue with you planting your own or hanging your own. We use a pin in and pin out system and stand, plot, and trail names to track each others location.

 Wives, out of state family visiting, and kids can hunt under your membership. There are a couple small courteous details to that but nothing major. We are very interested in getting Kids and women out and teaching them to hunt. 

4 points one side and outside the ears on the deer and no jakes except for first timers and kids. Not sure just yet on the deer and turkey limits for this next year. 

$750 a year. Looking for between 3 and 6 more members. Really just depends on the person. Find us on face book at swamp donkey hunt club. Or contact Randall at 3048812881


----------



## agwood1 (May 3, 2016)

PM sent.


----------



## Sandy2 (May 3, 2016)

*club*

How many members is your cap for 980 acres? My husband and I may be interested in talking to you.


----------



## RLykens (May 3, 2016)

Shooting for around 12


----------



## RLykens (May 3, 2016)

Didn't get a pm


----------



## agwood1 (May 3, 2016)

RLykens said:


> Didn't get a pm



Strange that it didn't send. I just sent you another one.


----------



## RLykens (May 7, 2016)

Openings still available.


----------



## LT700 (May 10, 2016)

Do you still have openings? If so, what are the club rules?


----------



## RLykens (May 14, 2016)

Yes we sure do still have openings


----------



## RLykens (May 21, 2016)

3 more memberships are still available as of 21 May 2016


----------

